# Insane Man Kills DS Lite/EBA



## [M]artin (Nov 27, 2006)

Man loses mind (and soul) after sucking major @$$ at EBA. He then states that he hates Nintendo, kills his DS by snapping screens apart and then using a screwdriver instead of a stylus on the touch screen. He also slashes the EBA game card in half... ouch.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





DS Lite [R.I.P.]

Elite Beat Agents Card (totally pwned.)


----------



## Jax (Nov 27, 2006)

I think that should be illegal. IT'S LIKE MURDER! OR WORSE!!!


----------



## Shugo Takahashi (Nov 27, 2006)

-snip-


----------



## dimsum411 (Nov 27, 2006)

moron, haha he must have no hand eye coordination


----------



## tetsuya (Nov 27, 2006)

The DS Lite didnt deserve to die so young! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   It wasnt even one year old yet and you murder it, you bastard!


----------



## The Teej (Nov 27, 2006)

That guy looks like a paedophile.


----------



## berlinka (Nov 27, 2006)

I looked at the photo of that man and here is what I thought after reading his comments:

Why don't they do the same to him as he did to his Lite? Pull his head off and stab him with a screwdriver the same way as he described doing that to his DS??

It's just a complete hopeless stupid story, from a man who cries himself to sleep at night because nobody notices him. So he does these things to the internet when he gets home from his worthless job (than jerks off in a lonely bedroom at night). This man could have given his DS to a kid who's parents are poor and don't have anything to give him at christmas. 

Or no wait! I totally forgot the point hahah HAHAAA!!!! I got it....how dumb of me....THIS IS CONCEPTUAL ART!!!! How smart!

PS: Oh and in his profile he wrote the following: "I'm Male, 22 and Single", hehe any guess why you're single you f&*^king RETARD!


----------



## Resident0 (Nov 27, 2006)

What a freaking retard id seriously beat this guys ass, if he don't like the DS trade it in and let some other parents buy it for their kids Xmas present, what a retard god people like this need cutting in half with screwdrivers themselves!


----------



## Myke (Nov 27, 2006)

I doubt that he's single just for beating the crap out of his DS... I just think he did what needed to be done. that was HIS DS not YOUR DS. Who cares if he beat it up. I think the joke is on you...here you all are all riled up about someone who completely destroyed his DS...I say good for him, and I laugh at you for making ridiculously absurd comments like "he looks like a pedephile", or "people like this need cutting in half with screwdrivers themselves" and so on. 
it really shows who the mature one is between you and him...


----------



## AshuraZro (Nov 27, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> So, after 2 hours of the most frustrating video gaming in my entire life. I made a decision... this game had to die.


That will never hold up in court. Trust me, I've tried.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 27, 2006)

he couldve given em away.


----------



## tetsuya (Nov 27, 2006)

QUOTE(Myke @ Nov 27 2006 said:


> I doubt that he's single just for beating the crap out of his DS... I just think he did what needed to be done. that was HIS DS not YOUR DS. Who cares if he beat it up. I think the joke is on you...here you all are all riled up about someone who completely destroyed his DS...I say good for him, and I laugh at you for making ridiculously absurd comments like "he looks like a pedephile", or "people like this need cutting in half with screwdrivers themselves" and so on.
> it really shows who the mature one is between you and him...



But it so wasteful of a hardware. Its probably not salvageable anymore.


----------



## Resident0 (Nov 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Myke @ Nov 27 2006 said:


> ...it really shows who the mature one is between you and him...



so mature people break their stuff up instead of thinking about other people and trading it in to some gameshop so poor parents can get their kid a DS for xmas that they prolly couldnt afford otherwise?

so by that logic you are saying that going apeshit and smashing my stuff up and breaking things that i paid good money for, that people in other countries prolly couldn't ever afford, im being MATURE???

dude stfu and stop making retarded comments like that.


----------



## The Teej (Nov 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Myke @ Nov 27 2006 said:


> I doubt that he's single just for beating the crap out of his DS... I just think he did what needed to be done. that was HIS DS not YOUR DS. Who cares if he beat it up. I think the joke is on you...here you all are all riled up about someone who completely destroyed his DS...I say good for him, and I laugh at you for making ridiculously absurd comments like "he looks like a pedephile", or "people like this need cutting in half with screwdrivers themselves" and so on.
> it really shows who the mature one is between you and him...



Actually, the fact I think he looks like a paedophile is based purely on his looks. He could of been holding a pair of 34DDs or a really cute kitty and I would of still thought the same.


----------



## Shinji (Nov 28, 2006)

People like this are single cause they probably beat their spouse. 
Serious control issues in his head, my suggestion is therapy.  If video games can frustrate him into "cutting it in half with a screwdriver" imagine what a little spat with a girlfriend would make him do.

I know we cant all be as mature as Myke (not being sarcastic), but at least over half of us have enough control and discipline to not get frustrated into doing this >.>


----------



## Opium (Nov 28, 2006)

At least he's smiling that's the main thing right?


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh...poor thing...a video game was too hard for him...boo hoo...i'm going to break my game machine, that'll teach them for making hard games.


----------



## enoughrope (Nov 28, 2006)

Creepy smile.


----------



## TheStump (Nov 28, 2006)

LOL, its like rage quit but worse.


----------



## science (Nov 28, 2006)

OMG WHAT A COOL GUY GUESS WHAT HE IS COOL


----------



## xflash (Nov 28, 2006)

well somebody has some serious controll issues thats for sure


----------



## trebulator (Nov 28, 2006)

I can't see the pictures because I'm at school, but does this guy usually play video games? God I hope he doesn't. Besides the whole fact that he has to have some anger management problems, he really must've somehow stuck to some really easy games. Like seriously, was his last "challenge"... Super Princess Peach? EBA is challenging, but its hardly frustrating if you don't mind a f00king challenge. He needs to go back to playing solitare, and stop being a damn attention whore [considering this is on the internet, and he's appearantly smiling].


----------



## Lily (Nov 28, 2006)

Maybe he's an idiot, maybe he isn't, but I can sympathize with the guy. I've had those moments of frustration with a variety of games..getting the last items I missed in Metroid Fusion/Zero Mission, and even Elite Beat Agents. I find many of the people that crow the praises of EBA are obsessed with J-culture. It is a HARD game for a lot of people, and I for one, completely see where he's coming from. I wouldn't have broken my DS (hell no), but I definitely would have punched the couch a few times.


----------



## trebulator (Nov 28, 2006)

I can't relate to you people who break/throw things when having a hard time with video games. I think I threw a controller on the ground one time before, and thats it. Am I the only one? =/


----------



## Shinji (Nov 28, 2006)

QUOTE(trebulator @ Nov 28 2006 said:


> I can't relate to you people who break/throw things when having a hard time with video games. I think I threw a controller on the ground one time before, and thats it. Am I the only one? =/



I have done that once too......back on the original NES, I was playing a wrestling game and the AI was set pretty high.  I was button mashing so hard, I got blisters from the corners of the controller and it hurt like H-E double hockey sticks!! So I threw the controller to the carpet.

But geeze..I was, what... not even 7?


----------



## Moneo (Nov 28, 2006)

Heh.

Reminds me of playing Ouendan at around 4 in the morning, trying to beat Ready Steady Go on (heh heh heh) normal for the 20th time or so, realizing perfectly that I'm too sleepy and tired to have an actual chance of winning, and still trying...

Make no mistake, for someone who's never played rhythm games, and is older than, say, 25, Ouendan/EBA is indeed bloody hard. But breaking your console and slashing the cartridge? Oh well, like one of the earlier posters said, at least they weren't mine


----------



## MaHe (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey, he paid for it. He can do anything he wants.
However, I don't see how can you get frustrated by Jumpin' Jack Flash. It's hard, but fun (unlike the "=)#($! Canned Heat level).


----------



## Bowser128 (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't see why people care enough to be upset, it's his own stuff he can do what he wants with it. It's different if it's not his, like that 'DS LCD stress test' video, that shows some dickhead trying to break a store display DS Lite, now _he_ deserves a beating. This guy? If he breaks his things its his problem, I don't know why you're all getting so pissed off for, he's the one stuck with the broken DS, not you.

--------------------
Edited for clarity
--------------------


----------



## Shinji (Nov 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Bowser128 @ Nov 28 2006 said:


> I don't see why people care, it's his own stuff he can do what he wants with it. It's different if it's not his, like that 'DS LCD stress test' video, that shows some dickhead trying to break a store display DS Lite, now _he_ deserves a beating. This guy? If he breaks his things its his problem, I don't know why you're all getting so pissed off for, he's the one stuck with the broken DS, not you.


I dont seem to see why someone would care enough to post "Why do you care" in a discussion about something someone saw on the internet and thought others would be interested to see unless they, themselves, cared too?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Bowser...I care for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe


----------



## trebulator (Nov 28, 2006)

Bah... we're not getting angry, we're just saying he's an overreactive dumbass while wasting time in this forum. Like, what else are we gonna do? XD


----------



## Bowser128 (Nov 28, 2006)

QUOTE(trebulator @ Nov 28 2006 said:


> Bah... we're not getting angry, we're just saying he's an overreactive dumbass while wasting time in this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Nah, just kidding, I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you all too *creepy smile*


----------



## trebulator (Nov 28, 2006)

QUOTE(Bowser128 @ Nov 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(trebulator @ Nov 28 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Bah... we're not getting angry, we're just saying he's an overreactive dumbass while wasting time in this forum.
> ...


Meh...people can say somebody is a retard and that they hate them or w/e and not be mad in RL. I mean I sure can... can you?


----------



## Bowser128 (Nov 28, 2006)

QUOTE(trebulator @ Nov 28 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Resident0 @ Nov 27 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > What a freaking retard id seriously beat this guys ass, if he don't like the DS trade it in and let some other parents buy it for their kids Xmas present, what a retard god people like this need cutting in half with screwdrivers themselves!
> ...



He's saying he wants to beat the shit out of this guy and 'cut him in half' with a screwdriver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's more than mild annoyance.


----------



## ledats (Nov 28, 2006)

Lol, what a great guy!


----------



## kingeightsix (Nov 28, 2006)

dude coulda donated that to me... i'm on house arrest & i wanted one for xmas...


----------



## Straymuffin (Nov 28, 2006)

Hehe, this topic amused me. All the ranting and raving over 2 photos from some random bloke on the internet!
Well, as has been said before, it's his DS so he can do what he likes with it. I wouldn't attack mine with a screwdriver though (only had it for a few weeks!) but I do remember breaking my Game Gear in days of old when I got annoyed at the game I was playing and thumped the screen lol.

For those who are upset at the brutal images of DS death here is a pic of my very happy DS Lite in full working order and living life to the full controlling my pc with DSVNC.

Happy DS!


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 28, 2006)

Geez its not Nintendo's fault he sucks at Elite Beat Agents.


----------



## Poppu (Nov 28, 2006)

Ooooo man!!! This guy just sucks!!! Big N, Do something please!


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 28, 2006)

He must really suck at rhythm games (and everything rhythm-based). I'd hate to see how he dances in real life...


----------



## Verocity (Nov 28, 2006)

Ide kill that son of a gun, poor poor ds. It was so young.


----------



## acky (Nov 28, 2006)

He got sick of Avril?


----------



## [M]artin (Nov 28, 2006)

QUOTE(acky @ Nov 28 2006 said:


> He got sick of Avril?


Lawl, who didn't?


----------



## tetsuya (Nov 28, 2006)

Poor ds lite, may it rest in peace in nintendo heaven.


----------



## Qpido (Nov 28, 2006)

I like the way 'Flickr' means Homosexual in my language.
It really reflects him as a Nintendo Hater 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Q~


----------



## T-hug (Nov 29, 2006)

The guys an idiot.  Just reminds of the smashmywii and smps3 etc its just pathetic.  If you hate it that much sell it dude


----------



## Konamix02 (Nov 29, 2006)

My friend broke his PSX controller because of the boss on KOF99(now that's a hard game) It was kinda funny. Then I picked it up and beat it in 2 tries.


----------



## kohkindachi (Nov 29, 2006)

Hmm...this is crap. A nice little console and that is so strong and he broke it just like that and poking on the screen. This is irritaing and disgusting. BTW why is he published?


----------



## Hitto (Nov 29, 2006)

Attention whore.
Pass.


----------



## zone97 (Nov 29, 2006)

Here is a better example. Diffrent person.

http://www.nintendogal.com/index.php?/arch...Than-Usual.html

makes you crenge.


----------



## trebulator (Nov 29, 2006)

Gah... that was the worst attempt at satire I've ever seen in my life. Way to look like an unprofessional ass on TV.


----------



## Shinji (Nov 29, 2006)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Nov 28 2006 said:


> Attention whore.
> Pass.


Attention: Whore. Pass!


----------



## Hero-Link (Nov 29, 2006)

look what i found...

video

its a video from the same guy, claiming the PSP is the best handheld system, and that it innovates... wtf? just because its a portable PS2 its innovative?


----------



## Shinji (Nov 29, 2006)

OMG!  I just remembered that guy now!!!  XD what a total joke!


----------



## Lily (Nov 29, 2006)

QUOTE(Hero-Link @ Nov 29 2006 said:


> look what i found...
> 
> video
> 
> its a video from the same guy, claiming the PSP is the best handheld system, and that it innovates... wtf? just because its a portable PS2 its innovative?



ROFL

Golden, golden.


----------



## AppleJuice (Nov 29, 2006)

That video is brilliant.

Highlights include him saying the DS sucks because the touch-screen uses all the battery life whereas the PSP doesn't have a touch screen so its batteries last longer and when he says that you can't trust the DS because it's made by a Japanese company.

The guy must be being ironic.


----------



## blueraja (Nov 30, 2006)

Nothing to see here...just another Internet attention whore.


----------



## ediblebird (Nov 30, 2006)

this thread should be renamed to "When PSP fanboys get evil."


----------



## Kurumi (Nov 30, 2006)

QUOTE(AppleJuice @ Nov 29 2006 said:


> That video is brilliant.
> 
> Highlights include him saying the DS sucks because the touch-screen uses all the battery life whereas the PSP doesn't have a touch screen so its batteries last longer and when he says that you can't trust the DS because it's made by a Japanese company.
> 
> The guy must be being ironic.



Well, he DOES mark a very good point when he says that the DS can't be used as a PS3 controller D: I looked it up, it's a fact. Also the fact you can't play with someone who has a PSP if you have a DS. It's quite sad, really.


(not, thank God for not letting anything made by Sony touch our DSes)


----------



## kohkindachi (Nov 30, 2006)

LOL why not you say you can't play with someone who has a DS if you have a PSP


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey so look at it this way...at least the fucking tool gave Nintendo some money right?  BTW he looks like a pedophile.


----------



## INTERNETS (Nov 30, 2006)

QUOTE(AppleJuice @ Nov 29 2006 said:


> That video is brilliant.
> 
> Highlights include him saying the DS sucks because the touch-screen uses all the battery life whereas the PSP doesn't have a touch screen so its batteries last longer and when he says that you can't trust the DS because it's made by a Japanese company.
> 
> The guy must be being ironic.



if you don't see the irony in his video, i weep for the human race.


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2006)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Nov 29 2006 said:


> Attention whore.
> Pass.So, posting anything on the Internet is being an attention whore? Just asking.
> 
> 
> ...


So, it seems that 99% of this forum think "irony" has something to do with metalworks, and wouldn't know satire if it came up to them and yanked their ears out.  

Now. TAKE A LOOK AT THIS. 
Scroll down to where the "DS sucks" video is. 
What do you see right next to it? 
Yes, the "PSP sucks" video. 

_By the same guy._ 

Can anyone say "sarcasm"? 



THIS HAS BEEN A PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT. THANK YOU.


----------

